# Welche Graka ist optimal für älteren PC?



## VB-Anfänger90 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mir für meinen älteren PC mal eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen. Ich weiß das eine dieser neuen High-End Grafikkarten nicht mehr in Frage kommt. Kann mir jemand eine möglichst gute für mein System empfehlen?

HP Pavilion k744
AMD Athlon 64bit 3500+
1280MB DDR-RAM
350Watt Netzteil 
Windows XP
Anschluss per PCI Express

Meine jetztige Graka ist die "ATI Radeon x600 256MB".

Dake im voraus!


*edit
Im mom habe ich die Sapphire HD3650 DDR3 im Auge, kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Karlzberg (11. Dezember 2008)

Hier hast Du eine recht gute Übersicht. Meiner Meinung nach sind dort allerdings die Karten für die angegebenen Prozessoren überdimensioniert. Viele vertrauen jedoch der Seite. Schlecht fährt man mit den dortigen Empfehlungen aber sicherlich nicht.

http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm


----------



## VB-Anfänger90 (11. Dezember 2008)

Besten Dank für den Tipp!

Jetzt fühle ich mich bei meiner Auswahl nochmals bestätigt.


----------

